# Notebook i3/i5/i7 undervolten?



## ~Tj@rden~ (6. November 2011)

Hey Leutz,
Ich hab mal eine Frage an euch Experten 

Und zwar habe ich ein Acer Aspire 5742g.
Darin ein i3-380m
Ich möchte diesen nämlich undervolten.
Hauptsächlich natürlich um Akku zu sparen. 

Per Bios ist nichts zu machen, also muss n Programm her.
Ich hab schon gesucht und gesucht. Aber bisher noch nicht allzu viel gefunden.
Bisher nur den Notebook Hardware Control
Der ist aber nur für 32bit Systeme.
Problem: ich benutzte Win7 64bit 

Habt ihr da vielleicht ein passendes Programm für mich.
MfG


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (7. November 2011)

Kommt schon! 

Hat da etwa keiner nen nettes Programm für mich?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (9. November 2011)

Wohl nicht, was?


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. November 2011)

Warte mal bitte noch ein paar Tage, ich hab neulich ein Tool entdeckt mit dem ich die aktuellen Sandy Bridge Mobile CPUs runter getaktet bekomme, der nette Nebeneffekt - die VCore bleibt unten. Ist also nicht ganz was du suchst (100% Leistung bei weniger Spannung), aber man kann ja innerhalb von Profilen hin und her wechseln. Musst dich nur etwas gedulden, dann aktualisiere ich meinen Undervolt-Guide


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2011)

Das Einfachste wäre in der Windows Energiesteuerung die CPU zu drosseln.
Es wird zwar auch der Takt dabei gesenkt, für normales Arbeiten reicht das aber immer noch locker.

Als Beispiel ein i3-2130:

Prozessorleistung | Takt | W | Vcore

100% | 2,1 | 31W | 1,076V

90% | 1,9 | 28W | 1,026V

80% | 1,7 | 25W | 0,981V

70% | 1,4 | 21W | 0,911V

50% | 1,0 | 17W | 0,826V

40% | 0,8 | 15W | 0,786V

(Leistungsaufnahme Gesamtsystem)


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (10. November 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> Es wird zwar auch der Takt dabei gesenkt, für normales Arbeiten reicht das aber immer noch locker.


 Und genau das möchte ich eben vermeiden. Fals dann doch mal gespielt wird, soll auch die Temp sinken.
Trotzdem Danke. 

Und euMel:
Klingt interessant.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (14. November 2011)

Hat noch jemand was?


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (20. Januar 2012)

Erhebe dich von den Toten!


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (22. Januar 2012)

Immernoch keiner?


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2012)

anscheinend gibt es für deinen acer ein gemoddetes bios wo einige funktionen freigeschaltet werden.
ich würd mich in die richtung mal umschaun.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (22. Januar 2012)

Danke. 
Habs auch gefunden.
Mal sehen, ob das funktioniert


----------

